#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  French Language

## vergatario

Does anybody have some mp3 files related to learning French Language ??.


I would thabkfull if somebody cab share it with me.See More: French Language

----------


## viswanathankasi2

i too required it.

----------


## kollkolen

No really today franch is so required in the world, I think it is the second one language in the world in spoken.
Its very useful in todays time, lots of site in Internet by which you could learn that online... easily..

----------


## B.r. SridharReddy

I too need them,you could download some videos from youtube.However if something better exist please do upload them.Thanks in advance.

----------


## acier58

*Michel Thomas Method: French Vocabulary Course* 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## acier58

*French-English_Visual Bilingual Dictionary*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## acier58

*Connexions 1 - Methode de francais*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Book - Livre
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Audio
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ferrari80

thanks bro, password for connexions audio folder

----------


## acier58

> thanks bro, password for connexions audio folder



Try this password: langacademy.net


Regards

----------


## hbili

Anybode have Pimsleur course of French language? Tnx!

----------


## hbili

Anybody have Pimsleur course of French language? Tnx!

----------

